# zonker strips question



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

does anyone know if they make/sell zonker strips in a mini size? im looking to tie up some bunny leeches for VA trout but i want to do them in smaller sizes 12-14?...any info would be greatly appreciated. tight lines as always 
-Ryan 
@OhioFlyFishing, find us on Facebook


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

the answer is yes, but it doesnt come from the same animal, youll be looking for pine squirrel zonkers.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I've tied 12's using rabbit and still catch fish, although the squirrel would probably be better.


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

Is it the width of the strip or the length of the hair that's the problem.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

clip said:


> Is it the width of the strip or the length of the hair that's the problem.


There's a solution (in a way) to both if either is an issue. This is how I use rabbit strips a lot now because of the color combos, lack of the hide strip, and adding flash in with the zonker strip:






This is pretty much the same as the Petitjean material clamp, only infinitely cheaper and possibly laying around your place of business or home. I did this video a while back. You can shorten the length of the hair by clamping it nearer the tips or by adjusting it in the dubbing loop prior to trimming and spinning.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That's a really nice fly Jeff...and a really nice technique.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice vid. Brutha! Thanks for sharing....

Mike


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

That's great! Thanks for sharing that!


----------

